# برنامج لاجزاء السيارة بالصور



## jouini87 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*اليكم هذا البرنامج المبسط عن اجزاء السيارة الرئيسية . فهو يريكم الدورة الكهربية وكذلك المحرك واجزاءة و كذلك باقى اجهزة السيارة من شاسية وصندوق سرعات و..................................*


*البرنامج ذو مساحة صغيرة جدا نسبة لمحتواة (مساحتة الكلية لاتتعدى 3ميجا بايت )*​ 

*download*​


----------



## مهندس وعد (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج ، وبارك الله فيك
مع تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## xpodx (24 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافيه اخي ممكن رفعه الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## jouini87 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

the link is working


----------



## ماهر نصرت (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## spe100 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم على البرنامج


----------



## malak200029 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئععععععععع جزاك اللة كل الخير


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## H.S (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 نوفمبر 2009)

معذرة اختى لكن اتمنى ان ترفعيه على موقع اخر غير الرابدشير
مثل فورشيرد او ifile.it


----------



## alaswanygs (14 نوفمبر 2009)

very thanks dear


----------



## سمير شربك (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الرجاء بلا الرابيد شير


----------



## yousef shadid (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على الرابط لكن اتمنى ان ترفعه على سيرفر آخر


----------



## abdaslamthabet (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج ، وبارك الله فيك
مع تحياتي


----------



## rasmi (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## wasn't me (4 ديسمبر 2009)

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## wasn't me (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووؤ صاحب الموضوع


----------



## eng_hoss (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## samir23 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*الف شكر على هذا الجهد الرئععععععععع جزاك اللة كل الخير*​


----------



## chahen (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مع دوام ال:56:توفيق والتقدم


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررآ لككككككككككككككك وجزاك الله خيرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ 00000000000


----------



## ammar-kh (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
ممكن اي واحد من الاخوان يرفع الربرنامج على الميديا فير


----------



## ميادة (31 مارس 2010)

والله ياخي انا محتاجه جدا للموضوع دة بس مش بيحمل عندي لو ممكن تقولي فين المشكله وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sasa91 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## speed99a (3 مايو 2011)

thanks ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## lionel messi (7 مايو 2011)

البرنامج ده كنت محتاجة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MachineDoctor (8 مايو 2011)

لا أدري , كلما انتظرت الرابط و ضغطت عليه للتحميل أحصل على رسالة خطأ !!


----------



## ايمن التميمي (8 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## ksamir (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (4 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز*​


----------



## virtualknight (5 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو ارسلان (13 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عوض الله عبد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## archangeles (26 سبتمبر 2011)

that is pretty awesome


----------



## mohie (28 سبتمبر 2011)

يوجد خطأ فى رابط التحميل ارجو اعاده رفعها


----------

